# Hibernateanwendung auf einmal laaangsam?



## EOB (20. Feb 2007)

hi, habe hier eine anwendung, die mittels hibernate daten in eine datenbank schreibt. diese werden vorher aus nem xls file ausgelesen. das ging alles wunderbar, bis heute. auf einmal braucht die anwendung 3 mal laenger, die daten zu importieren. der code ist unveraendert....lediglich an den config files fuer hibernate wurden aenderungen vorgenommen. allerdings nicht von mir. jemand ne idee, wie das performanceleck entstehen konnte? eventuell hatte mal jemand ein aehnliches problem und es war eben eine einstellung in nem config file?

bei bearf kann ich die config files auch posten?

danke!!


----------



## kama (20. Feb 2007)

Hallo,


			
				Mørketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bei bearf kann ich die config files auch posten?


Das beste wäre genau die Änderungen zu Posten, die vorher/nachher zeigen, dann könnte man noch genauer eingrenzen wo das Problem liegt....
Aber für den Anfang mal den Config File wäre schon mal ok.


MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## EOB (20. Feb 2007)

hi, ich hab die aenderungen nicht gemacht...daher weiss ichs nicht. hier mal die files:


```
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='ISO-8859-15'?> 
<!DOCTYPE hibernate-configuration PUBLIC 
        "-//Hibernate/Hibernate Configuration DTD 3.0//EN" 
        "http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-3.0.dtd"> 
<hibernate-configuration> 
    <session-factory> 

        <property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class">org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver</property> 
        <property name="hibernate.connection.url">jdbc:mysql://localhost/baatkatalogen</property> 
        <property name="hibernate.connection.useUnicode">true</property> 
		<property name="hibernate.connection.characterEncoding">ISO-8859-15</property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.username">root</property> 
        <property name="hibernate.connection.password"></property>
		<property name="hibernate.dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect</property> 
<!--
 
        <property name="connection.url">jdbc:postgresql://pg.hm.kunder.linpro.no/baatkatalogen</property>
		<property name="connection.username">hmadmin</property>
		<property name="connection.driver_class">org.postgresql.Driver</property>
		<property name="dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.PostgreSQLDialect</property>
		<property name="connection.password">mjaupeg4ii</property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.useUnicode">true</property> 
		<property name="hibernate.connection.characterEncoding">latin1</property>
		<property name="transaction.factory_class">org.hibernate.transaction.JDBCTransactionFactory</property>
-->
		<property name="current_session_context_class">thread</property>
		<property name="cache.provider_class">org.hibernate.cache.NoCacheProvider</property>
		
         
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/DrevData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/KategoriData.hbm.xml" />
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/UtstyrData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/ProdusentData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/BaatData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/FabrikatData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/ModellvariantData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/ImportorData.hbm.xml" />
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/MotorData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/StedData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/ForhandlerData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/ForhandlerMotorData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/ForhandlerImportorData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/ForhandlerBaatData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/ImportorBaatData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/TestData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/MotorTestData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/BaatTestData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/BaatMotorTestData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/MotorDrevData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/BaatUtstyrData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/BaatMotorData.hbm.xml" /> 
        <mapping resource="no/vimenn/baatkatalogen/pojos/BrukerData.hbm.xml" /> 
        
    </session-factory> 
</hibernate-configuration>
```

und


```
hibernate.query.substitutions yes 'Y', no 'N' 
## MySQL 

#hibernate.dialect org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLMyISAMDialect 

#hibernate.dialect org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect 
#hibernate.dialect org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLInnoDBDialect 
#hibernate.connection.driver_class com.mysql.jdbc.Driver 
#hibernate.connection.url jdbc:mysql:///baatkatalogen 
#hibernate.connection.username root 
#hibernate.connection.password 

## PostgreSQL
#hibernate.dialect org.hibernate.dialect.PostgreSQLDialect
#hibernate.connection.driver_class org.postgresql.Driver
#hibernate.connection.url jdbc:postgresql:baatkatalogen
#hibernate.connection.username hmadmin
#hibernate.connection.password mjaupeg4ii

################################# 
### Hibernate Connection Pool ### 
################################# 

hibernate.connection.pool_size 10
hibernate.proxool.pool_alias pool1 

## print all generated SQL to the console 

hibernate.show_sql false

## format SQL in log and console 

hibernate.format_sql false 
hibernate.max_fetch_depth 1 
hibernate.jdbc.batch_versioned_data true 

## enable use of JDBC 2 scrollable ResultSets (specifying a Dialect will cause Hibernate to use a sensible default) 

#hibernate.jdbc.use_scrollable_resultset true 

## use streams when writing binary types to / from JDBC 

hibernate.jdbc.use_streams_for_binary true 
hibernate.cache.region_prefix hibernate.test 
#hibernate.cache.provider_class org.hibernate.cache.HashtableCacheProvider
```

erkennt jemand was? 

gruesse und danke


----------



## Gast (20. Mrz 2007)

Check mal den Cache:
<property name="cache.provider_class">org.hibernate.cache.NoCacheProvider</property>

evtl: 
<property name="cache.provider_class">org.hibernate.cache.EhCacheProvider</property>


----------

